# configuration d'Apple remote desktop pour relier deux macs



## luckystrike (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

j'aimerai accéder depuis mon lieu de travail à mon macbookpro
(je suis graphiste et l'accès à certains fichiers depuis mon lieu de travail me serait très utile)

j'ai donc installé Apple remote desktop

mais je ne parviens pas à me connecter à mon mac à distance

mon mac book est relié à internet en wifi via la freebox

pourriez vous m'indiquer les reglages nécéssaires sur les deux machines (mac os x, freebox) pour que je puisse accéder à mon mac depuis internet ?

par avance un grand merci pour vos conseils


----------



## luckystrike (7 Novembre 2008)

aucune réponse
pas de solidarité
aucun soutien
pas meme un message de sympathie
je suis considérablement déçu
je ne vous salue pas
adieu

non je déconne
















lol


----------



## coolthecat (8 Novembre 2008)

luckystrike a dit:


> aucune réponse
> pas de solidarité
> aucun soutien
> pas meme un message de sympathie
> ...




Un petit coup de Google t'aurait permis de trouver cet excellent manuel ....!!!!!!

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/ARD_Admin_Guide_3_fr.pdf

Un effort de temps en temps .........!!!


----------



## Nicofieu (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

j'ai parcouru ce long manuel mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon petit problème

3 Mac à la maison 

Mon iMac de travail (10.5), le macbook de madame (10.4) et le mien (10.5).

Remote desktop 3 installé sur l'iMac.

Aucun problème de partage, de contrôle, d'observation avec le macbook de madame, tout va bien. Par contre pour mon macbook là ça coince, j'ai coché toutes les options de partage mais lorsque je veux me connecter, pour observer ou contrôler, j'ai ce message (message que je n'ai pas en me connectant sur le macbook de madame)







Afin de ne pas devoir retraverser tout l'appart, l'idée est de cliquer "non" mais lorsque je fais non, la fenêtre de controle ne s'ouvre pas, je n'ai donc comme choix que de faire "oui" et d'aller accepter sur l'autre machine...

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit ou activer/désactiver cette demande d'autorisation, savez-vous peut être m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## bonpat (28 Décembre 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit ou activer/désactiver cette demande d'autorisation, savez-vous peut être m'aider ?



Ce n'est pas dans System Preferences>Internet & Network>Sharing>Remote Management + bouton Computer Settings ?
J'ai vu une case à cocher (côté client) pour demander à être averti en cas de connexion.
Mais je ne suis sûr de rien...


----------



## Nicofieu (28 Décembre 2008)

bonpat a dit:


> Ce n'est pas dans System Preferences>Internet & Network>Sharing>Remote Management + bouton Computer Settings ?
> J'ai vu une case à cocher (côté client) pour demander à être averti en cas de connexion.
> Mais je ne suis sûr de rien...



J'ai encore bien regardé et notamment là où tu me renvoies mais il n'y a rien qui permette de désactiver la demande d'autorisation


----------



## bonpat (28 Décembre 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> J'ai encore bien regardé et notamment là où tu me renvoies mais il n'y a rien qui permette de désactiver la demande d'autorisation



Sur quel compte te connectes-tu? Le compte de l'utilisateur de la session ou un compte administrateur indépendant? Il est conseillé par Apple de créer un compte administrateur ARD sur chaque client pour être sûr de toujours pouvoir y accéder.
Bon, je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais regarde toujours si c'est les mêmes types de compte de connexion sur les deux machines.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps ce soir de t'aider plus... :sleep: 
Si tu trouves, let me know, please.


----------



## Nicofieu (29 Décembre 2008)

bonpat a dit:


> Sur quel compte te connectes-tu? Le compte de l'utilisateur de la session ou un compte administrateur indépendant? Il est conseillé par Apple de créer un compte administrateur ARD sur chaque client pour être sûr de toujours pouvoir y accéder.
> Bon, je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais regarde toujours si c'est les mêmes types de compte de connexion sur les deux machines.
> 
> Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps ce soir de t'aider plus... :sleep:
> Si tu trouves, let me know, please.



Je suis admin des 2 machines, j'ai essayé en donnant accès à tous les utilisateurs ou juste à l'admin c'est la même chose 

C'est déjà sympa d'essayer de m'aider ;-)

Si jamais tu trouves quelque chose pcq c'est vraiment étrange (et pas pratique)


----------



## bonpat (29 Décembre 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Je suis admin des 2 machines, j'ai essayé en donnant accès à tous les utilisateurs ou juste à l'admin c'est la même chose


 
Pourtant le message que tu reçois semble correspondre à ce cas (extrait de ARD Admin Guide p.66) :
"*Apple Remote Desktop Guest Access*
You can configure an Apple Remote Desktop client to give temporary, one-time access to an Apple Remote Desktop administrator who does not have a user name or password for the client computer. Each time the Apple Remote Desktop administrator would like to control the client computer, he or she must request permission from the remote clients user."​ 

Je ne peux que te conseiller de bien tout vérifier. Utilises-tu le même compte distant pour accéder à ta machine à travers ARD que celui qui est ouvert sur ta machine distante ou s'agit-il d'un autre compte administrateur?
Pour éviter toute confusion il semble vraiment mieux de créer un compte spécifique pour l'administrateur ARD sur chaque machine client. Ce qui ne t'empêchera pas au coup par coup de prendre le controle d'une autre machine en demandant l'autorisation.

Je suis au bureau (sur PC) donc je ne peux rien tester d'ici.


----------



## Nicofieu (29 Décembre 2008)

J'ai peut être l'explication au problème...en fait mon macbook est sous 10.5 et la semaine dernière j'ai installé 10.5 sur mon iMac avec le CD d'installation d'origine. Histoire de ne pas devoir tout réinstaller, j'ai après l'installation fait une copie en FW à partir de mon macbook pour conserver les settings, fichiers etc et il a du probablement faire un clône

C'est peut être de là alors que vient le soucis tu crois pas ?

Si c'est le cas, comment je pourrais changer ca ?

Je pourrais peut être tester en créant un nouveau compte invité sur mon macbook et en essayant de m'y connecter via ARD ?

EDIT :  J'ai fait le test sur mon macbook en créant un nouveau compte standard, en voulant m'y connecter à distance via ARD sur l'iMac, j'ai eu ce même message de demande d'autorisation, c'est donc pas ca


----------



## bonpat (29 Décembre 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> J'ai fait le test sur mon macbook en créant un nouveau compte standard, en voulant m'y connecter à distance via ARD sur l'iMac, j'ai eu ce même message de demande d'autorisation, c'est donc pas ca



Peut-être pourrais-tu désinstaller ARD clients et serveur (surtout) et tout réinstaller. J'ai vu que ça avait fonctionné pour 2 autres personnes connaissant les mêmes problèmes que toi.

Tu es en 10.5.6 partout? Avec les mêmes versions d'ARD?
Bonne chance.

ps: je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste d'ARD mais je n'ai jamais rencontré ton problème en utilisant ARD depuis des années sur plusieurs machines.


----------



## Nicofieu (30 Décembre 2008)

Je vais essayer de désinstaller oui, c'est peut etre le seul moyen

On est d'accord que pour désinstaller une appli de la sorte, suffit simplement de l'envoyer dans la corbeille à partir du dossier applications ? Je suis pas encore un manitou du mac et ca m'a toujours semblé si bizarre comme systeme de desinstallation


----------



## bonpat (30 Décembre 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Je vais essayer de désinstaller oui, c'est peut etre le seul moyen
> 
> On est d'accord que pour désinstaller une appli de la sorte, suffit simplement de l'envoyer dans la corbeille à partir du dossier applications ?



Ah non! C'est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça. Il faut que tu lises p.46 et suivantes du guide dont je t'ai envoyé le lien précédemment. C'est en anglais mais facile à comprendre.


----------



## bedwellO (30 Décembre 2008)

Avant tout, je te recommande de créer un utilisateur administrateur 

Il y a trois solutions:
- Tu veux aller sur un poste distant sur un réseau local:
Il te faut paramétrer l'ordinateur distant avec l'utilitaire gestion à distance de partage dans les préférence système. Ensuite tu peux via le partage d'écran contrôler et vérifier le poste distant. Avant cela il te faut placer ton user et mot de passe administrateur.
- Toujours en réseau avec le logiciel APPLE REMOTE qui est payant et qui te permet de travailler sur plusieurs poste en même temps. Super logiciel.
- Prendre la main sur un poste distant: cela devient plus compliqué. Sur le réseau distant il te faut en premier lieu une IP fixe et un bon débit. Ouvrir le port qui va bien sur le modem et si possible accèder en VPN au poste distant(plus sécurisé).

Est-ce vraiment ce que tu souhaite ?

A+


----------



## Nicofieu (30 Décembre 2008)

bedwellO a dit:


> Avant tout, je te recommande de créer un utilisateur administrateur
> 
> Il y a trois solutions:
> - Tu veux aller sur un poste distant sur un réseau local:
> ...



J'avoue que j'ai du mal à saisir le terme "utilisateur administrateur", tu parles dans ARD ou sur mon iMac ?

Je suis oui dans un réseau local (à la maison en wifi tout simplement), je n'ai pas besoin d'aller travailler à distance, en dehors de la maison, c'est juste lorsque je suis chez moi.

Je vais essayer en désinstallant l'application et en la réinstallant mais ce sera que pour jeudi, là je bosse encore full time


----------



## Nicofieu (30 Décembre 2008)

bonpat a dit:


> Ah non! C'est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça. Il faut que tu lises p.46 et suivantes du guide dont je t'ai envoyé le lien précédemment. C'est en anglais mais facile à comprendre.



Argh ok, bon je vais lire tout ca


----------

